# url assistant



## loria

I went into control panel add remove programs and wanted to change my url assistant but instead it deleted it. what is a url, how do i get it back, and is it harmful to not have it.HELP


----------



## Squashman

Is URL Assistant a program you had installed on your computer? 
Did you install it?
A URL is the address you type in Interenet Explorer.
example: http://www.google.com
That is a URL.

Edit: Looks like URL Assistant is part of the Dell Bloatware they install. Probably don't need it.


----------



## Byteman

Hi, I found a good TSG thread that has reference to Dell's URL Assistant, it is OK to uninstall and is probably along the same lines or part of the MyWay preinstalled software...

Go to:

*http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/455755-getting-rid-apps-came-my.html*


----------



## loria

thanks so much for your help is my url still floating around and if programs do do that where do i go to find them


----------



## Byteman

Hi, URL Assistant is a program that comes with your Dell computer-
If you go to Start> Control Panel> Add/Remove Programs, just uninstall it. It does not harm anything to be without it. It may lock the Home page to something from Dell, such as MyWay, you can also uninstall the MyWay Search stuff from Add/Remove Programs. 

If you are wanting to change the Home page, you need to be at the site you want as Home, then up in the Internet Explorer toolbar, click Tools> Internet Options > Use Current and it will set the site as your Home page.

What exactly were you wanting to do if not the above?


----------

